# CT results



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have heard back from the doctor - the nurse said that my thyroid is "pretty big" and the doctor wants to meet with me so I can see the ct scan myself and we can discuss what I need to do. The nurse said that Monday's at their office are pretty crazy but the doctor wants to see me on Monday if it will work for me - I said it will work. Happy because I kind of have proof of why I feel like I do...but scared at the same time. I am anxious to see my thyroid "on film" (I hope it smiled! I am a photographer and would be disappointed if it didn't.) and I wonder just how big my sub sternal nodule actually is. Mentally preparing myself for what he might say - he did a bunch of bloodwork and I don't know the results of any of it yet. Hopfully this will be the beginning to feeling better!!!


----------

